# Gates rubber factory



## mccallay (Jan 27, 2014)

Gates rubber factory is in Dumfries, the factory is currently still in operation but the old part is currently getting demolished, thought I would take a sneaky peak before its all gone.





Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr




Gates rubber factory by mccallay, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 27, 2014)

You beat me to it! Really good pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking place and well photographed. Really like to two window shots


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks awesome, but could we have the photos a little bigger next time please?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking site brill photos.


----------



## wolfism (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting, lots of detail to capture the eye…


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2014)

What's with the coloured glass??? Weird!


----------



## mccallay (Jan 28, 2014)

Not sure, There were loads of purple windows throughout the building?? don't know if they serve a purpose.


----------



## BMWM535 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fantastic ! Nice explore. Don't Gates make cam belts and such?


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like a good explore! Great report


----------

